# rear diff fluid



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

i recently checked the rear diff fluid on my brute 650 sra and it looked terrible. i was expecting to see an oil with a bronzed color but instead it was gray as duct tape. it wasnt thicker than it should be but the spyglass on the side of the swingarm isnt there. on my dads prairie 650 his spyglass is there but on mine you can reach in with your finger and feel the driveshaft. is this normal or should the oil not look that way?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Change your oil. That's not normal. It sounds like you have some water in it if it's gray. Have you been running in water? Are your vent tubes out of the water when you ride? Since you have the SRA you'll have an internal wet brake. It uses a special oil not 90 weight. Check your manual.

I wouldn't have to keep editing my posts if I'd pay attention to the red spell check lines before I hit the submit button. LOL


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the KawieChem oil should be somewhat clear, I know what I use it is clear. Here is a pic of what I use, alot cheaper than the KawieChem Wet Brake Oil.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

i run through some water every now and again. theres a creek not to far from my house that i take it through to get the mud off of it and it easily goes over the rear diff. im not entirely sure what your talking about with the vent tubes but how hard is it to change the rear diff fluid ( i can change the engine oil just fine) and should that "spyglass" on the swingarm be there or did they change the design when they went from the prairie to the brutes?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I have also got a Brute 650 SRA, and I havn't seen a sight glass anywhere on the rear diff. Changing the rear diff oil is easyier than changing the engine oil, just drain the oil at the bottom of the housing (should be a 12 or 13 mm bolt, or a allen head bolt). The fill hole is on the top of the housing just behind your trailer hitch (should have a 19 mm flanged bolt). Just refill the oil to the top of the fill spot, shouldn't take no more than 1 quart. BTW, make sure the o-ring gasket is in place on the flanged bolt when you replace the the bolt. I would recommend you change your diff oil (front & rear) everytime you change the engine oil, depending on how often you service your bike. The factory recommends every 50 hours under normal riding. I always check my fluids before and after every ride for signs of water mixed oil due to the axel seals being knowen for leaking. If there is any sign of water, it gets changed right then. Good Luck. Holler if you need more help.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks for the help. this is about the most user friendly forum site ive been on. in any case i still dont think its normal to be able to reach in on the side of the swingarm and be able to touch your driveshaft. im gonna go ahead and change my diff oil but is that normal?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you give us a pic of what you're talking about?


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

yea as soon as i figure out how to post pictures i will give you a few pictures of what im talking about. its not actually a spyglass, its more of a plug. dealer said i need a new plug but the driveshaft area is dry ( kinda figured that ). the only thing im worried about now is dirt on the driveshaft tearing up some of the bearings. the dirt on the driveshaft shouldnt do any damage and if it would how would i clean it out without tearing the entire rear end apart?


----------

